# First 645 Pano



## BadRad (Aug 31, 2017)

Made this first 3-panel pano & orange filter on Pentax 645, 45mm, via FP-4 film and Ilford ID-11 diluted, Epson V550 scan, and PS blend, both horizontal and vertical on tripod... St. Croix River, Stillwater, Mn.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Aug 31, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## terri (Aug 31, 2017)

Turned out beautifully!   I'm sure you're happy with this one.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 31, 2017)

The bottom photo is very nice!


----------



## RowdyRay (Aug 31, 2017)

Those are very nice.

Might even know where that is. Spent many a hour out on the islands back in high school. Have you ever been to the hidden waterfall? Been a long time. Need to go with the camera sometime.


----------

